# the face of an anti..



## Fairynuff (8 July 2006)

I dont have a beard nor am I a lesbian. I dont hug trees nor eat lentils very often. I work bloody hard for my living seven days a week. so what do you think? Do I have the futive look of and anti or???? Mairi. Ps, come on lets see some of you.  [image]http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a49/vhairi/DSCF0003.jpg[/image]


----------



## Chestnut_filly12 (8 July 2006)

I dont get it... are anti's supposed to be bearded lesbians? What... 

 And besides, it would be wierd if someone was a bearded lesbian. Cos they would be female - but still have a beard.... mmm....


----------



## combat_claire (8 July 2006)

It makes it so much harder without Markup GRRRR!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v286/combat_claire/Me/P5010002.jpg

I don't wear a red coat nor am I rich &amp; privileged or in-bred. I don't beat up antis nor do I dine with the Queen. I study bloody hard for my dissertation and chartered surveyor status some days a week. So what do you think?


----------



## combat_claire (8 July 2006)

*Giggles* - I do believe that photo is of Mairi surfing the forums!


----------



## soggy (8 July 2006)

Yeap, sure do look like a chartered surveyor to me


----------



## soggy (8 July 2006)

Yeap, sure look like a pasty faced, misguided, italian sausage loving anti to me.

Its that look of a wasted lfe in the eyes that gives it away.


----------



## combat_claire (9 July 2006)

Here I am again posing as a land agent! 

http://www.ringo.com/photos/album/photo.html?photoId=93948598&amp;albumId=38258990


----------



## Doreys_Mum (9 July 2006)

I dunno Mairi... you're not wearing garish makeup, you're not tubby not posh looking... in fact, you look really very normal...

Deffo not a pro


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

Thanks Sheeps, I am very normal, just like nearly all antis and pros. Soggy wouldnt dare to post a photo, or would he? Must thank him for his intelligent remarks. Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

Chestnut, the point of the photo was to show some others who in the past have stated that antis are ,lesbians, unwashed, treehugging lentil eaters and that we have balaclavas transplanted on our heads, that its just not true. I look normal, I act normal and I use deoderant. the only pathetic, bitchy reply was from a pro who is a very sad example of his politics. Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

Soggy....................................................................... you are seriously sick.


----------



## soggy (9 July 2006)

Soggy would dare if he knew what to do.

But don't you need a digital camera, or a scanner? I have neither .

I have some camera thing on my mobile is that the same? But how you download them etc is a mystery to me.

"Must thank him for his intelligent remarks"

Always a pleasure never a chore. you should know that by know Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

Bare all Soggy.....Let us feast our eyes on your pleasant face. It cant be worse than your verbal drival. Ask Sheeps, she could explain it to you while she sleeps.I dare you. Be honest though, no photos of nubile filmstars etc. Lets see what your made of. M.


----------



## Stevin (9 July 2006)

All I can say is, if we were all "soggy bottom boys" the human race would become extinct, it aint natural you know.

Big tuff lads who are ignorant to decent people from behind the safety of their pc's dont really merit a mention, but all I can say is, Mairi had the guts to show her self, do you smart boy?


----------



## Sooty (9 July 2006)

I read that as peasant face! You look sadly normal Mairi, even if a tad addicted to HHO...


----------



## soggy (9 July 2006)

Oohh! A challenge by a pasty faced individual from behind the saftey of his PC . Doesn't really merit a response, but all I can say is show yourself pasty boy. LOLOLOLOL

I'm sure there a photo of me on some anti's web site some where.


----------



## severnmiles (9 July 2006)

All I can say is, if we were all "soggy bottom boys" the human race would become extinct, it aint natural you know.

Big tuff lads who are ignorant to decent people from behind the safety of their pc's dont really merit a mention, but all I can say is, Mairi had the guts to show her self, do you smart boy?
		
Click to expand...

In Sogs defence, Mairi had the guts BUT A) she lives in Italy far enough away from us pro's B)Us pro's aren't likely to give her trouble, how many sabs wouldn't think twice about hate mail/a brick through the window?


----------



## Onyxia (9 July 2006)

Nothing wrong with a HHO addictin!


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

My parents and family live in Scotland, my surname is clear for anyone to see, RTJ knows who I am or at least my family seeing as we hale from the same town, viruses are easy and cowardly, so what. Why should I hide myself away although yes Italy is a bit far for a brick through the window. Why do you antis think yourselves sooo important that the occasional scumbag of a sab would want to bother with you? As Stevin says, its easy to spout off from behind a PC but how many of you really have the guts to come forward and show the human face behind  the printed word (that in reality is almost worthless). As we say in Scotland " all fur coat and nae knickers". Mairi.


----------



## severnmiles (9 July 2006)

"Why do you antis think yourselves sooo..."

I'm pro.

"important that the occasional scumbag of a sab would want to bother with you?"

Occasional?  You're kidding yourself.  Some of them dear Mairi are psycho's!

I'll gladly post a piccie but the only one I have of me without a riding hat is of me pouting(kissing) at the camera.....


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2006)

Who cares, post it! M.


----------



## soggy (9 July 2006)

bitchy reply was from a pro who is a very sad example of his politics. Mairi. 

Click to expand...

Mairi

What was bitchy about my reply?  

Where has your SOH disappeared too. If you're going to put yourself up on the board and ask for for comments on your appearance, then you like the woman on the dunking stool at the fair you should expect to be pelted with wet sponges.


----------



## soggy (9 July 2006)

, my surname is clear for anyone to see,
		
Click to expand...

You are jokeing!!  Your real name is Mairi Vhairi LOLOLOLOL





			. As we say in Scotland " all fur coat and nae knickers".
		
Click to expand...

Well you should know.....


----------



## Stevin (9 July 2006)

Not a challenge, you are far too scary, what with your 'unusual' approach to spelling, rufty tufty verbal attacks on females, and dubious accuracy in assessing skin tones from a posting - no way would I challenge your world view, outta my league tuff guy....oooooh scary


----------



## combat_claire (10 July 2006)

I must have missed your picture on this thread Stevin!


----------



## soggy (10 July 2006)

Not a challenge, you are far too scary, what with your 'unusual' approach to spelling, rufty tufty verbal attacks on females, and dubious accuracy in assessing skin tones from a posting - no way would I challenge your world view, outta my league tuff guy....oooooh scary
		
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA 

Spelling !Ooooh cut to the quick. LOL You should see it before the spell checker has had done its best.

Verbal attacks on women! If they ask they should expect an answer. the direct approach is always the best I have found.

Dubious accuracy in assessing skin tones! Now we know you're clutching at straws,  I have never assessed anyone skin tone from a post. I'm not even bothered what their skin tone is, as long as it's not due to some contagious disease.

Have you always been a bit of a male reproductive organ or do you make a special effort for occasions such as these?


----------



## Fairynuff (10 July 2006)

My SOH is intact and healthy. In the past, you have been a nasty bit of work.Your comments are usually vitriolic in th extreme so how is a person suppsed to know when youre trying to be funny? I did not post the photo to be given marks out of ten for my appearance.It was posted in good faith.If you want to ridicule, go ahead, the only one I can see making a right "twat" of him/herself is you. Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (10 July 2006)

Yes you did. You called me a "pasty faced....." Youre now reaching the point of no return. Leave his man hood out of it-least hes got one (I presume). We are still waiting to cast an eye on your manly features.  This is getting pathetic. Mairi. :crazy:


----------



## soggy (10 July 2006)

&gt;In the past, you have been a nasty bit of work&lt;

Now you know thats just not true.LOL

&gt;Your comments are usually vitriolic in th extreme so how is a person suppsed to know when youre trying to be funny&lt;

You have to use your judgement I guess.

&gt;I did not post the photo to be given marks out of ten for my appearance.It was posted in good faith.&lt;

You asked for comments on your look of possible normality. I responded to that request . As honestly as possible.

&gt;the only one I can see making a right "twat" of him/herself is you.&lt;

Not been looking in the mirror recently then have you.


----------



## soggy (10 July 2006)

&gt;Yes you did. You called me a "pasty faced....." &lt;

HAHAHA 

A little oversensitive aren't you, and you a scots lass who working in a dole office. I'm sure you have been called far worse. LOLOL

You never know they might have been correct in their choice of names. LOL

&gt;Youre now reaching the point of no return&lt;

You don't say!! 

&gt;Leave his man hood out of it-least hes got one &lt;

He is one. LOLOL and a small one at that.

&gt;This is getting pathetic.&lt;

That it is. Its not like you!


----------



## von (11 July 2006)

Soggy are you actually interested in hunting or just coming on here and trying (miserably) to put everyone else down whilst trying (even more miserably) to make yourself look good?
And to think i even bothered trying to have a discussion with you recently. I perhaps should have checked your past posts to see you are, and always have been a grade A prat...lol.
YIS.
VON.


----------



## soggy (11 July 2006)

Molly/Von

Plucked up enough bottle to come back and get another whooping have you?

What are you professing to be an expert in this time? 

I thought our last discussion was moving along quite nicely until you decided that you were the font of all knowledge in regards to lurcher just cos your partner has some, and took exception to having your limitations revealed.

As I have said on this thread if you set yourself up as a target be prepared to be shot at. 

Is there something about that concept that some women fail to grasp?

p.s. I am extremely interested in all forms of hunting, thanks for asking. I have no interest in self aggrandisement .I have enough to do as it is.

Happy Hunting

SBB


----------



## Fairynuff (11 July 2006)

The boy has problems with his self esteem. Maybe he hasnt decided which side of the riverbank he should be on! He seems to like attacking other peoples sexuality while stating that his is rock solid MALE!!! Sad thing is, he knows no one here personally (I think) but is ready to slate anyone. Sad really. Mairi. :crazy:


----------



## soggy (11 July 2006)

LOLOLOL

Self esteem. LMAO 

You really are scraping the bottom of your barrel now Mairi

We've had the spelling and now we have the self esteem and latent homosexuality.

Is that the best you can come up with? How long did it take you to think of those two ?

How do you know who I know personally? Are you incapable of forming an opinion of some one with out knowing them personally?

The more you whinge the funnier it gets. 

It would appear that my assessment  of you photo was better than I originally intended. 

Enjoy your sausage.  At least it should bring some colour to those pasty cheeks. LOLOL

Can't wait till September and we start Cub hunting and then you really will have something to whinge about.

SBB

Happy as Larry


----------



## severnmiles (11 July 2006)

Mairi just because somone dislikes gays doesn't mean they are sexually insecure!  

I 'hate'(strong word) sabs, it doesn't mean I'm a closet sab!  Give Sogs a break, I think he's in a happy relationship with a female anyway.

So he has strong views...we all do, its why we're in the hunting forum.

Expressing how much you dislike hunting are you maybe afraid to admit you would actually rather like to follow a pack of hounds in full cry following Charlie on a cold winters morning?


----------



## Fairynuff (12 July 2006)

I started scrapping the bottom of the barrel when I started to reply to you. Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (12 July 2006)

Yes, I would love to go hunting on a frosty winters morning. I would love to hear the horn and 40 odd horses trotting on the road. I miss the tearing across country etc, I really do. My only problem in all of this is the whole point of hunting-chasing, possibly digging and the death of the animal involved. 
The guys a nonce but its nice that you stick up for him.Cant for the life of me see why! Mairi.


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

No, you were at the bottom long before I showed up LOLOL


----------



## von (12 July 2006)

The boy has problems with his self esteem. Maybe he hasnt decided which side of the riverbank he should be on! He seems to like attacking other peoples sexuality while stating that his is rock solid MALE!!! Sad thing is, he knows no one here personally (I think) but is ready to slate anyone. Sad really. Mairi. :crazy:
		
Click to expand...

Good point Mairi....i had not thought about that?
VON.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (12 July 2006)

get into sabbing then?


----------



## Fairynuff (12 July 2006)

Too far away and not my style.  Two wrongs dont make a right. Mairi.


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

Yes, I would love to go hunting on a frosty winters morning. I would love to hear the horn and 40 odd horses trotting on the road. I miss the tearing across country etc, I really do. My only problem in all of this is the whole point of hunting-chasing, possibly digging and the death of the animal involved.
		
Click to expand...

Talk about being illogical. All things die. Some die a quick and painless death some suffer for days or weeks before dieing. Even the horse that has gone into you italian sausage lived and died. I've heard some pathetic excuses for not doing some thing in my time but that really is the tops.

Nounce!! ROTFLMAO

I see you have started to show your true colours. I wont hold it against you, I'll just put it down to how you were raised. Makes me wonder how you ever coped at the dole office. Perhaps thats why you're squatting where you are.


SBB

Happy waiting for cub hunting to start.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (12 July 2006)

I think he meant 'nonce' Soggs!


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

[..i had not thought about that?
VON.
		
Click to expand...

The story of your life. LOL


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

I think he meant 'nonce' Soggs!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I knew what she meant.

They are funny these two Mairi and Von .

It makes you wonder which one is Tweedle dee and which one is Tweedle dum.


----------



## Fairynuff (12 July 2006)

....................................................................................................!


----------



## von (12 July 2006)

Molly/Von

Plucked up enough bottle to come back and get another whooping have you?

What are you professing to be an expert in this time? 

I thought our last discussion was moving along quite nicely until you decided that you were the font of all knowledge in regards to lurcher just cos your partner has some, and took exception to having your limitations revealed.

As I have said on this thread if you set yourself up as a target be prepared to be shot at. 

Is there something about that concept that some women fail to grasp?

p.s. I am extremely interested in all forms of hunting, thanks for asking. I have no interest in self aggrandisement .I have enough to do as it is.

Happy Hunting

SBB
		
Click to expand...


Lmfao....tell me Soggy, is it lonely in your little world 

I have my own lurchers, terriers, ferrets and hawk thank you. So when you ever feel the urge to have a pleasant conversation about any of the above do feel free...but i have a feeling you wont...not because i am sooo beneath you but because you really know fook all :grin:

{and took exception to having your limitations revealed} Rotflmfao...this just keeps getting better and better, i am soo pleased you are on here young man.
VON.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (12 July 2006)

von, what's this about Soggy? 

You seem a tad obsessed..


----------



## von (12 July 2006)

Have a look in the lurcher/fox thread Giles. Seems poor Sogs doesnt like anyone else to have any knowledge?

Not obsessed just having fun watching a self righteous pratt making a fool of himself, i give the bait, he takes it...his choice :grin:
VON.


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

Molly/Von

&gt;Not obsessed just having fun watching a self righteous pratt making a fool of himself, i give the bait, he takes it...his choice&lt;


Self righteous now is it, I wonder what the next  one will be. LOL

Another of your feeble attempts?It's all rather cliched isn't it.

Have you nothing original to say?

I have to admit that I'm enjoying this. ;-)


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

von, what's this about Soggy? 

You seem a tad obsessed..
		
Click to expand...

I know its amasing isn't it.

I've heard of the phrase "treat them mean and keep them keen" but never knew it was so sucessfull.

Its never work on the wife though!


----------



## von (12 July 2006)

See Giles...... {i give the bait, he takes it...his choice :grin:}
It works everytime 
VON.


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

[
I have my own lurchers, terriers, ferrets and hawk thank you. So when you ever feel the urge to have a pleasant conversation about any of the above do feel free...but i have a feeling you wont...not because i am sooo beneath you but because you really know fook all :grin:
		
Click to expand...

Is that so. Strange how people always claim that they have this and that , have done this or that, but when they are questioned about the basics they know so little.

So you have your own lurchers now! Presumably they are not as good as your partners, otherwise you would have regaled us with their exploits instead. 

Are you Tweedle dee or dum?


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

See Giles...... {i give the bait, he takes it...his choice :grin:}
It works everytime 
VON.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly worked on you, didn't it  LOL

You bit first time as well, and have done so ever since.

Would you like a reminder?


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2006)

Wow this is getting bitchier than Desperate Houswives.....


----------



## soggy (12 July 2006)

I know its great isn't it.

They fall for it every time. 

I shouldn't really but they are so easy to wind up.

How have you been keeping?

Has there been any word from Bendy?


----------



## von (13 July 2006)

{So you have your own lurchers now!}
Tut tut Soggy, you really must learn to read posts properly.
Go back to the lurcher/fox thread and you will get your answer. 
Actually 2 lurchers, 3 terriers, 4 ferrets and a Harris. Whose dogs do you think you were looking at? Between us, 4 lurchers, 6 terriers and i couldnt tell you how many furts? A 12bore and a rifle. Providing a massive range of pest control for various forms of prey....and you Soggy do???

{Is that so. Strange how people always claim that they have this and that , have done this or that, but when they are questioned about the basics they know so little.}
Question away Soggy dear, you havent asked me one question yet about hunting ;-)

{They fall for it every time. 
I shouldn't really but they are so easy to wind up.}
Now your pinching my lines....have you run out of amusing comebacks?

Bitchy....Seems to be Soggys forte. A lady puts a piccie up of herself and he has  to be mean about it. Infact he just seems to glean pleasure from bitching in general.
And me?.....i just cant help myself  :-D
VON.


----------



## wurzel (13 July 2006)

You win it.

The boring award that is.

Well done.

Yawn,

regards

Tom (a harris, lurcher,scalextric, rabbit vibe, meccano)


P.S.  
Jesus!


----------



## soggy (13 July 2006)

Actually 2 lurchers, 3 terriers, 4 ferrets and a Harris. Whose dogs do you think you were looking at? Between us, 4 lurchers, 6 terriers and i couldnt tell you how many furts? A 12bore and a rifle. Providing a massive range of pest control for various forms of prey
		
Click to expand...

There you go again, so much, and so few brain cells. A 12 bore AND a rilfe. Am I supposed to be impressed? My 16 year old  has a 20bore and a rifle. I think she would rather have a horse but I don't have to stable and feed a shotgun and a rifle.




			A lady puts a piccie up of herself and he has  to be mean about it.
.
		
Click to expand...

A lady??? That was no lady! That was Mairi.


----------



## soggy (13 July 2006)

Tom

Is the rabbit vibe yours?

That Scalextic and Meccano are worth serious money these days.

I still have my Hornby train set some where.


----------



## von (13 July 2006)

You see, you start off so well then you just get nasty and boring again.
Please try harder Sogs. Now even i am getting bored!
VON.


----------



## Sidesaddle (13 July 2006)

You see, you start off so well then you just get nasty and boring again.
Please try harder Sogs. Now even i am getting bored!
VON.
		
Click to expand...

Von

May I respectfully point out that if you are truly bored with Soggy then you wouldn't be responding to him.  All the while you and Mairi respond to him, you give him further fuel.  If you really find him boring, then click the ignore this poster button and you will be rid of him.  

But I suspect you actually like him and enjoy his posts.

I know I do.


----------



## severnmiles (13 July 2006)

"rabbit vibe"

Have rampant rabbits reached the wilds of Exmoor then?


----------



## severnmiles (13 July 2006)

Me two SS, its more entertaining that tv!

Of course they both like his posts, they like the attention he gives them....Bendy Endy was the same!


----------



## severnmiles (13 July 2006)

I am well ta, how are you?

County shows are fun but roll on September 

Not heard from Endy for ages, I thought maybe he'd been eaten by something up in the Scottish hills!! Haha.


----------



## soggy (13 July 2006)

Hi Severn and SS

It helps to pass the time whilst waiting for the hunting season to come around.

It always surprises me that the need to have the last word drives them so hard.

We have just has a spate of large equestrian kit robberies in my area, it seems that there's a professional gang doing the round , so be on the alert.

Anyone going to the Game Fair at Broadlands?.


----------



## Sidesaddle (13 July 2006)

Hi Soggy

Yes, we are going to Broadlands.  Should be an excellent jaunt.  Are you in the area and going?

Hi SM 

Oh yes, far better than TV.  What has happened to Bendy?  I am very worried.  No, I am not, but thought I would be polite.


----------



## severnmiles (13 July 2006)

Lol!  Poor Bendy.

No :-( just the Royal Welsh and Weston Park for me!  

Broadlands is too much of a trek!


----------



## soggy (13 July 2006)

SS

Yes we are going to Broadlands, I've always like the estate.

Bendys been captured by some big red headed jock and stuffed under a big pile of rocks out on Rannoch moor with any luck.


----------



## soggy (13 July 2006)

Royal Welsh and Midlands are a no no this year due to the road works on the M6.

The Game Fair should be good this year as its a go way south, if you know what I mean )


----------



## Fairynuff (13 July 2006)

I bet he keeps his w***y in a showcase in the front hall. It must amuse his guests immensely-talking point at dinner in the big hall while they throw the bones to the wolfhounds under the table. Pratt. Mairi.


----------



## soggy (14 July 2006)

Pasty 

Whats a w**y?. The only thing I keep in a showcase in the front hall is a barometer.

Hows the sausage this evening?

You seem rather bitter and twisted lately.  Or have you always been that way?

I like how you have changed you name to Pratt Mairi. 

A little harsh on yourself but who am I to argue. 

Roll on September and cub hunting )

SBB


----------



## Fairynuff (14 July 2006)

........................................................................................................!!!


----------



## soggy (14 July 2006)

Now thats a first!

Pasty with nothing to say for herself LOLOL

Long may it continue.

A glass of champers anybody?


----------



## wallace (14 July 2006)

"Nounce!! ROTFLMAO"

What is a "Nounce"? And why is it funny?


----------



## wallace (14 July 2006)

"Plucked up enough bottle to come back and get another whooping have you?"

"Whooping"???
Are you hoping she gets a very nasty cough?

You couldn't "whoop" the skin off a cold rice pudding, boy! Let alone find your own arse with both hands.


----------



## wurzel (14 July 2006)

"Let alone find your own arse with both hands."

The footballs over!


----------



## soggy (15 July 2006)

Let alone find your own arse with both hands.
		
Click to expand...

A quick look at your face should at least remind me what it looks like though .


----------



## soggy (15 July 2006)

The footballs over!
		
Click to expand...

Thats true, but a little sport can be found in the most unlikely of places. 

And these pillocks certainly jump at the bait.


----------



## wurzel (15 July 2006)

"Thats true, but a little sport can be found in the most unlikely of places. "

You mean a bucktoothed girl from Luxembourg?

I guess so.


----------



## wallace (18 July 2006)

My face looks like your arse? How do you know? For a start you have no idea what my face is like, but if you did, in order to make a comparison you'd have to be pretty familiar with your own arse. Do you look at your arse quite a lot then? 
I suppose with one hand you could use a mirror..... or you could just get Faggy to take a photo before his nightly stroll down Bourneville Boulevard?


----------



## wallace (18 July 2006)

Another tumbleweed moment....(what are these bumpkins on about????)


----------



## wallace (18 July 2006)

Well, each to his or her own.
Far be it for me to criticise those whose tastes lie in other directions. Just as long as you two are happy.
I trust your trailer has more than one bedroom? Or is it all perfectly innocent, like Morecambe &amp; Wise, the pair of you sitting up in nice stripey pyjamas?

That wouldn't work though. One of them was funny.


----------



## soggy (18 July 2006)

My arse is one of those once see never forgotten imagages. That why I know your face must be the spitting image of it.

They say the face reflects the inner being, and your so full of shyte that if its not my arse you resemble it most certianly will be someone elses.

Is that your best effort?  Not very good was it. After all that build up and waiting.  I have to say I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## Fairynuff (18 July 2006)

oh dear.................................................................................................!!!!


----------



## Ereiam_jh (18 July 2006)

I'm a bit confused about where I stand ion this one.

Perhaps it's best to stay strictly neutral.


----------



## soggy (19 July 2006)

"oh dear.................................................................................................!!!!"


Just woken up have you? 

Had one of those little unfortunate accidents again ?


----------



## wallace (22 July 2006)

Why so nervous in your reply? 
Spelling and grammar may not be your greatest skills, but this is a truly appalling offering!

"My arse is one of those once see never forgotten imagages."

Putting aside the clumsy, fumbling typos - is that statement something you really want to make on an open forum? I mean, what with your choice of username - "BOTTOM BOYS", and that of your gallant protector - "FAGgus".......I mean, are you two deliberately attempting some kind of camp Music Hall act? If so, then it's really quite good, and I applaud you for getting away with it for so long.

"That why I know your face must be the spitting image of it."

What??? "That why..." OK forget the spelling etc. but WHY? 
Why MUST my face be the spitting image of your arse because it is, "one of those once see never forgotten imagages."??? This is such a poor attempt at an insult, it could be interpreted as a compliment!

"They say the face reflects the inner being, "

Who do? Who are "they"??? You just made this up. It's tripe.

"and your so full of shyte that if its not my arse you resemble it most certianly will be someone elses."

Most "certianly" indeed. Well if it does resemble 'someone else's' then I can console myself with the fact that when I wake up tomorrow I will still be me, and you will still be you.

"Is that your best effort?"

Good Lord No! I wouldn't waste my best on you, but I have made some slightly better ones on this forum that you and your 'special friend' have conveniently side-stepped because you can't cope with them.

"Not very good was it."

I thought it was OK. Fair to middling at least. Still streets ahead of your jittery nonsense though, and once again...if you are going to ask a question, a question mark is required. Buck your ideas up, boy.

"After all that build up and waiting."

You have "build up"? Then get it sorted! Don't wait around for my replies before relieving yourself. I'm flattered that you are on tenterhooks, awaiting my posts with pent up frustration - but please - I don't want to be held responsible for your anxiety and misery. Although now that I HAVE replied, you are probably feeling better already!

"I have to say I'm rather disappointed."

Well, I guess you are used to this feeling and to be brutally frank I don't see any improvement on the horizon. I suspect you know this deep down, but don't let it stop you trying. Endless failure must be daunting, but stick with it. 
Not just for me, but for yourself. I feel guilty at mocking you, sometimes....but then I think you might be a spoof HHO member, like Farmer Giles or AlanE - just posting for a laugh - and then my sympathy wanes.
I can't be sure if you're for real or just a joke. If you are - hats off to you! Brilliant performance so far.


----------



## Fairynuff (22 July 2006)

hes about as real as a hand puppet on amyl (1 or 2 Ls?) nitrate. M.


----------



## soggy (22 July 2006)

Wee Jock

What a pathetic attempt at a put down. A prepubescent teenage could have done better.

Your grandiose claims of expertise in this arena are I see wholly false. I expect there were based like all of your previous claims on your inflated ego and infantile mentality.

Its obvious that you were struggling from the opening sentence, never mind, with a little application and some extra tutorial I'm sure you will improve.

Would you care to make another attempt at something worth reading? It's your call.

Personally I don't hold outmuch hope of a descent reply.

But please feel free to try.

Catch you later sucker. ))

SBB


----------



## soggy (22 July 2006)

Pasty 

Had a lot of experience of Amyl Nitrate have you?

That would help explain some of the waste life look in your eyes. Note that I said some not all.

Are you getting enough Italian sausage? Remember its not good if you keep your knees clamped together. LOLOLOL

Enjoy yourself

SBB

p.s. I'm very very real. You should come over and find out this season. We start cub hunting early september. Can't wait!


----------



## jerryboy (22 July 2006)

Should soggy trousers not be reported to the HHO admin?
Puerile comments, although boring, are in my eyes acceptable but "he" is going beyond this and being rude and abusive.


----------



## wallace (22 July 2006)

There were a number of questions put to you in that pathetic attempt at a put down. If it was so pathetic, you should have no problem answering all of them.

Start with the first one. Why so nervous in your replies?

And I note that this reply is even more littered with hurried spelling mistakes that you don't usually make, despite trying to score a point with someone else's spelling previously. I wouldn't normally attack spelling and grammar - except to point out hypocrisy. So instead of treading water until your "manly" protector returns to try and bail you out - answer the questions.

But I can't resisit another one. 

What....is a "prepubescent teenage"????

Oh OK, one more won't hurt.

What is a "descent reply."???

I may or may not address the rest of your tawdry post when you answer the questions in my previous post. I doubt you are capable of giving proper answers without resorting to banal remarks that once again side-step the actual question.

Just take them one at a time. But answer properly. Go on. See if you can!


----------



## wurzel (23 July 2006)

""BOTTOM BOYS", and that of your gallant protector - "FAGgus".......I mean, are you two deliberately attempting some kind of camp Music Hall act? If so, then it's really quite good, and I applaud you for getting away with it for so long."

Thanks. Recognition at last !!!

"and then my sympathy wanes."


Oh don't Wayne townie !!
Keep you pecker up !

I am sure you can stop us cubbi9ng if you really try !!!


----------



## severnmiles (23 July 2006)

Wallace,

Tom Faggus was a notorious highwayman - correct me if that is not the TF you are named after TF.

I feel now that you are becoming a tad personal and so hypocritical.


----------



## Sidesaddle (23 July 2006)

Wallace,

I feel now that you are becoming a tad personal
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it SM, a lot of these comments are becoming more than just a tad personal.


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

There were a number of questions put to you in that pathetic attempt at a put down. If it was so pathetic, you should have no problem answering all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Were there questions ?  If there was, the question is were any of them worthy of an answer. I think my lack of response should give you a clue to the answer to that question.




			Start with the first one. Why so nervous in your replies?
		
Click to expand...

I shall indulge you on this one. Never in a month of Sundays,  you are trying to hard to find something to post. 

Ooh attacking my spelling and grammar. I am wounded. LOLOL

Hardly the work of a self proclaimed exponent of the literary put down. 




			I may or may not address the rest of your tawdry post when you answer the questions in my previous post. I doubt you are capable of giving proper answers without resorting to banal remarks that once again side-step the actual question.
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for your miserable reply. As I have said the question is were any of them worthy of an answer?

I am more than capable of formulating a proper answer to a worthy question. Are you capable of formulating a proper question? Or do you just prefer to flap your gums and spout drivel.

Have fun. Sucker!

SBB


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Wallace,
I feel now that you are becoming a tad personal and so hypocritical.
		
Click to expand...

He's finding it hard poor wee chap. He's pushed himself forward as the master and now finds that he can't measure up to the task.

It is always the same with these mouthy hypocritical sorts. No depth of foundation, their whole structure is built on sand.

All it takes is a little digging and the whole thing come crashing down around their ears.

Anyone care for a lend of my shovel? )


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Puerile comments, although boring, are in my eyes acceptable
		
Click to expand...

You would know all about those wouldn't you?

Your whole boad history is made up of "Purile comments"

I shall now go back to ignoring you )

Have fun.

SBB


----------



## Fairynuff (23 July 2006)

Let him wallow in his one s**t. Its costing the NH service zilch and allowing real people to have the psychiatric help they need. Have you seen his photo yet? Reckon hes hiding something (or she). As they say-"give a man enough rope and he ll hang himself". Mairi.


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Ms Harper 

You appear extremely bitter about something. Was it something someone said?

Don't take it to heart. Why the long face? :-0

My mental health is first rate, and always has been. My last Psych test has me down as a well balanced and sociable individual.

What did your say about you? 

Have fun.

SBB


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

As they say-"give a man enough rope and he ll hang himself".
		
Click to expand...

Do a lot of men that make your acquaintance hang themselves?

What a depressing thought.


----------



## Fairynuff (23 July 2006)

......................................................................................................!!!


----------



## Fairynuff (23 July 2006)

.......................................................................................................!!!


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Ms Harper

Lost for words again!

Most unlike you. What would they have said down at the dole office?


----------



## Fairynuff (23 July 2006)

Stop making such an idiot of yourself. You are now becoming seriously boring and repetitive, a bit like a dog with a bone. Go into the garden and bury it for another day. You are coming across as a desperate one man show who should be pitied. I cant hear laughter anymore. You remind me of "Il Pettomane"- everyone laughed till he filled his knickers (yours are overflowing) Go away. Mairi.


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Ms Harper

Burying the bone!!! Really and its a Sunday, what would your mother say if she read your suggestion. LOL

Desperate! Moi? Just having a little fun. As for laughter, you need to get out more. We are having a good giggle here.

I haven't filled my breeches since babyhood and have no intention of starting now. Its all to do with bowel control.

I intend to stay for the duration whether you like it or not.

Have fun 

SBB


----------



## Fairynuff (23 July 2006)

I must presume that its the royal "we" as everyone else seems to be avoiding this trash. Give it a break.


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

Ms Harper

Then you presume wrongly. Yet again.

The  "we" referes to the 5 of us who at the time of posting were viewing the site from various locations and chatting on MSN at the same time.

"everyone else seems to be avoiding this trash."

To quote the comedienne Cathrine Tate " am I bothered".

Sorry to see that your sense of humour has deserted you.

Have fun

SBB


----------



## soggy (23 July 2006)

p.s. Haper???? I thought you claimed to be married to an Italian and to use you really name as you identity on these boards.

Harper is not a particually Italian sounding surname.
Just curious!

Have fun 

SBB


----------



## Sooty (24 July 2006)

'I thought you claimed to be married to an Italian and to use you really name as you identity on these boards.'

And in English...?


----------



## soggy (24 July 2006)

as YOUR Identity (log on name)

Finding things a little difficult this morning are we?)

SBB


----------



## Doreys_Mum (24 July 2006)

I have recently heard that spanish do not always share surnames upon marriage like us english do... perhaps it is the same in italy?


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

You look very nice, Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (25 July 2006)

Thankyou Karla. Mairi.


----------



## Fairynuff (25 July 2006)

Yes Sheeps, its the same here. Women usually keep their maiden name but the children take their fathers surname. About one of the few civilised things here to be honest. Mairi.


----------



## Doreys_Mum (25 July 2006)

Yay! I was right about something!

It doesn't seem to be too common at all actually - my Malaysian friend doesn't understand why women change their surnames upon marriage either!


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

I'm sure I can't because I won't be trying.

Good luck with the sequel BTW.

Oh, and apparently the football's over.


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

OK, yes. I have descended to their level - you are quite correct. But if I don't, it goes way over their heads. Well, maybe not Faggy's. At least he seems to have a modest grasp of what a sense of humour might be, unlike his underling.
Hypocrisy is what I first accused Botty of. All other attempts to get him to account for his personal attacks just seem to make him overly anxious, so by doing the same I have indeed been a hypocrite.
He's one of those "happy to dish it out - but can't take it" merchants. On that basis I'm happy to give it - because it vexates him so. When he ceases to amuse me I'll stop.


But promise me you won't use the word "tad" again....Please?

It really is the most appalling expression. (OK, word then! Is it even a word? Not sure, but anyway.....it's really dire.)


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

The 




			things don't work on here....

"He's finding it hard poor wee chap. He's pushed himself forward as the master and now finds that he can't measure up to the task."

You saucy mare! You managed to get three double entendres into that! Been watching some "Carry Ons" on UKTV Gold7?

"It is always the same with these mouthy hypocritical sorts."

That's a pretty poor show! You can't just turn around an aspect of your own character onto someone else as a replacement for coming up with something of your own. Very feeble.

"No depth of foundation, "

Whereas I'm sure your foundation has great depth. Probably applied with a rather large garden tool. (Almost as good as one of your double entendres, but not quite!)

"their whole structure is built on sand."

Structure? There's no structure! I'm just yanking yer chain, boy! You can almost hear the banjo music....

"All it takes is a little digging and the whole thing come crashing down around their ears."

Yee haw! Squeal like a piggy, boy!

"Anyone care for a lend of my shovel? ) "

So THAT'S what you use to apply your foundation!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

I'm quite prepared to leave him alone if enough people sign a petition about being cruel to Botty Boys.


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

I don't think it's very serious at all.
I think he's sick in a very lighthearted, "not very serious at all" way. 
Like, he's only here for people to poke fun at.

The Resident Freak!

He actually requested an example of my prowess at being a self-abuser! I'm still baffled as to whether he wanted graphic photographic/video evidence or something more.....tangible...! 

Either way, he'd have to pay Top Dollar for such sought-after material.


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

The 




			things don't work on here....

"Were there questions ? "

Yes.....
Bit of a clue...
The bits with question marks after them. 
So good of you to supply one on this occasion. 
Is it a Special Anniversary? 
The 5th Christening of the Trailer Mattress?

"If there was, the question is were any of them worthy of an answer. I think my lack of response should give you a clue to the answer to that question."

No, no, no! Not, "If there was,"...."If there WERE"!

Your lack of response indicates a fear of, and lack of ability to answer the questions. Nothing more. If they are not worthy of an answer - you should at least be able to deal with them without side-stepping and avoiding. You are incapable.

"I shall indulge you on this one. Never in a month of Sundays, you are trying to hard to find something to post. "

But I can sense the tension in your replies to me. And a month of Sundays would only be... 31 days in one interpretation, or 31 months if taken another way. In either case you lose hands down.
I never have to "try" to find something to post. You give me enough ammunition to last several lifetimes!

"Ooh attacking my spelling and grammar. I am wounded."

Well you chose to start on other people's spelling etc first. "Dish it out - can't take it."

"Hardly the work of a self proclaimed exponent of the literary put down."

Self proclaimed? Where? Another question you will be unable to answer.

"I can't wait for your miserable reply."

REALLY! Gosh, thanks! I'm so flattered you are waiting with bated breath upon my every word! (blushes..)

"As I have said the question is were any of them worthy of an answer?"

But I asked them. Then invited you to reply because of lack of response. You are avoiding them because you are incapable of answering.

"I am more than capable of formulating a proper answer to a worthy question."

No. You are incapable of answering a question that bursts your balloon of a head. Because as soon as you try to answer, your head bursts.

"Are you capable of formulating a proper question?"

Yes. Do you have double-jointed elbows?

"Or do you just prefer to flap your gums and spout drivel."

Not particularly. But I might try it tomorrow. I have plenty of your material to practice with.

"Have fun. Sucker!"

I always do. But for the last part I may need some help from your Sugar Daddy.

Ring-A-Ding-Ding.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wallace (25 July 2006)

OK, you've replaced the missing "r". 
Good job, botty! 
Way to go! 
(Just how far away is this "vacation" of yours???)

So you tried to correct your post with the addition of a single consonant. But please...

"p.s. Haper???? I thought you claimed to be married to an Italian and to use you really name as you identity on these boards."

What does, "to use you really name" mean?

That's not a typo. That's either dreadful use of English, extreme nerves, or trying to cover up a previously exposed example of nerves by deliberately making typos/spelling mistakes, so that it looks natural. 

Botty, you are a fraud and a liar.


----------



## severnmiles (25 July 2006)

Sorry Wallace, I'm a TAD fond of that word


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

Wee jock 

I started to read your posts but never got past the first line of the first reply.

It  just looked like a rehash of everything you have posted before.So I didn't bother with the rest. Was there anything in the reams of drivel that had any originality?

I suspect not, why change the habit of a life time eh!.

Vitriolic pomposity is definitely your literary  style. 

Still I'm sure you had fun composting or should that be composing your endless stream of replies.

Have a nice day now. I certainly will.

SBB 

Care for another round sucker? I'm quite content to ignore your next puerile offering if you so wish.


----------



## wallace (29 July 2006)

"I started to read your posts but never got past the first line of the first reply."

Liar. You read the whole lot.

"Vitriolic pomposity is definitely your literary style."

Fantastic. But how would you know unless you read the post?

You are a liar and a fraud.

"Care for another round sucker? I'm quite content to ignore your next puerile offering if you so wish.  "

OK, ignore it then. There won't be another round if ignore my reply. In which case I win!

Cheers, Botty!


----------



## wallace (29 July 2006)

OK keep it. But it's also the favourite word of an extremely bumptious anti who flaunts himself in a most embarrassing way elsewhere on this message board. And no! 
It isn't me you cheeky children!

I just find the use of that "word" cringeworthy in the extreme, but each to their own - as Faggy has so ably demonstrated.


----------



## wallace (29 July 2006)

"To quote the comedienne Cathrine Tate..."

There is no such "comedienne".

You are a buffoon.


----------



## soggy (29 July 2006)

Wee Jock

"There won't be another round if ignore my reply."

Now who's the smart arse? LOLOL


----------



## soggy (29 July 2006)

"To quote the comedienne Cathrine Tate..."

There is no such "comedienne".

You are a buffoon.
		
Click to expand...

Who's the baffoon?

" Am I bothered? Hehehehe.


----------



## wallace (30 July 2006)

"Who's the baffoon?"

I'll give you a clue. It's somewhere hidden in the statement, "You are a buffoon."

Any further questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## wallace (30 July 2006)

Hook, line and sinker!

Proves you don't ignore my posts, and that you read all of them. Proves you are a liar.

If you keep supplying the ammunition, I'm happy to use it.


----------

